# Dangers of Trestles



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I was camping at Lake Ozette in the Olympic National Park last week. I walked up the the Lost Inn for a milkshake. While there I saw a very interesting photo.

It showed a Shay with quite a few logging cars behind it on a wooden trestle. The trestle was about 250 feet high and over 800 feet long. The caption was what was really interesting. It said:

The engineer would stop the train before crossing the trestle so that the other trainmen could first walk across it. When they had reached the other side, the engineer would then start the train up and jump off the engine before it crossed the trestle. The other trainmen would then jump on the engine as it cleared the trestle and bring it to a stop. The engineer would walk across the trestle and the train would continue on its way.

That must have been a rickety trestle! Obvioulsly the crew did not trust it with their lives. I have seen many old wooden trestles that looked pretty scary, but I had never heard such a story about crossing one before.

The picture was from the late 1800 or early 1900's.

John


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I always liked the story about the Loop Tunnel East of Banff, Canada. During the haydays of live steam the fumes were so bad in the tunnel that the engineers dog had enough sense to jump out of the cab before entering the tunnel and running down/up the hill and wait for the train at the other entrance. 
Wesley


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"..always liked the story about the Loop Tunnel East of Banff, Canada.' 


Actually they're west of Banff, and are referred to as, "Spiral Tunnels" !


Just a couple of the many links available ;

http://www.cbc.ca/sevenwonders/wonder_spiral_tunnel.html 

http://www.bctravel.com/se/field.html 


Alas the majority of the trackage can no longer be seen from the observation platforms due to the very healthy forest of evergreens. 


enjoy, doug c


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

that looks like my front yard! Spiral tunnels eh. I like it!


----------

